# What is Wth the Encore HD Channel 340 Video Quality?



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

My gosh! Encore HD looks so much worse than other HD channels it's unbelievable. And this is a movie channel? It looks worse than most web video. There is tons of macro blocking, and black scenes don't even look black.

Is this a Dish problem or an Encore problem?

Michael


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to say its Encore... I dont know but when ever I watch it in HD on multiple providers I've always noticed it was a bit subpar =/


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Michael1 I have checked the picture here at DISH on channel 340 for clarity on 3 different size TV's. I noticed in the day seen (Jurassic Park), you see clarity issues in their faces on 1 of the TV's. What is the model of HDTV are you using? Would you PM me with the phone number on the account?



Michael1 said:


> My gosh! Encore HD looks so much worse than other HD channels it's unbelievable. And this is a movie channel? It looks worse than most web video. There is tons of macro blocking, and black scenes don't even look black.
> 
> Is this a Dish problem or an Encore problem?
> 
> Michael


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mike.H_DISHNetwork said:


> Michael1 I have checked the picture here at DISH on channel 340 for clarity on 3 different size TV's. I noticed in the day seen (Jurassic Park), you see clarity issues in their faces on 1 of the TV's. What is the model of HDTV are you using? Would you PM me with the phone number on the account?


Thanks, Mike! PM sent.

Michael


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have recently noticed pixelation more so on that channel than any other. I have a Panny 55 inch plasma GT50. The audio also cuts out from time to time for a split second.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mike from Dish said that he noticed that some of the older movies have worse picture quality. I started monitoring this, and, sure enough, he was right. The newer movies do look pretty good, while the older ones are of varying quality, down to quite poor. For some reason, the compression on older movies appears to be inferior.

Michael


----------

